

Remembering Danny Lewin - danvideo
http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/144090/fighting-genius-on-flight-11

======
abracar
I found the article Slate published today more interesting
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/history/2013/09/dan...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/history/2013/09/danny_lewin_the_first_victim_on_9_11_and_an_architect_of_the_internet.html)
(was written by the author of Lewin's bio)

------
canistr
I respect that we should remember the victims and particularly those related
to the tech industry on HN, but this article is difficult to read based on how
often the author has to over-emphasize Lewin's achievements.

------
wehadfun
I am really disappointed in the lack of news we get about Sept 11 now.

~~~
hvs
What "lack of news"? And about _what_? There are memorials all day. What is
there to be disappointed about?

~~~
wehadfun
Go to yahoo.com, huffingtonpost.com, you have to search for an article talking
about it.

~~~
hvs
Look, it was a terrible event in our history. But, 1) it happened 12 years ago
(yes, I was a working adult back then, I remember exactly what I was doing and
mourned with the rest of the country), at some point you stop pouring salt in
a wound, and 2) if anything, America's response to 9/11 has completely
squandered any rightful outrage we had over it. Look at what happened in
response to 9/11 -- everything is "terrorism", blanket spying on Americans,
indefinite detention, war against "terrorism"?? -- and all I can say is that
the terrorists achieved at least partially what they were going for. David
Foster Wallace said it best:

 _...what if we chose to accept the fact that every few years, despite all
reasonable precautions, some hundreds or thousands of us may die in the sort
of ghastly terrorist attack that a democratic republic cannot 100-percent
protect itself from without subverting the very principles that make it worth
protecting?

Is this thought experiment monstrous? Would it be monstrous to refer to the
40,000-plus domestic highway deaths we accept each year because the mobility
and autonomy of the car are evidently worth that high price? Is monstrousness
why no serious public figure now will speak of the delusory trade-off of
liberty for safety that Ben Franklin warned about more than 200 years ago?
What exactly has changed between Franklin’s time and ours? Why now can we not
have a serious national conversation about sacrifice, the inevitability of
sacrifice—either of (a) some portion of safety or (b) some portion of the
rights and protections that make the American idea so incalculably precious?_

[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2007/11/just-
ask...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2007/11/just-
asking/306288/)

